# Stuck on December 16th



## HAZMAT (Nov 8, 2007)

Buddy got his snowmobile stuck on the side of my driveway, wound up getting my truck stuck so I used my fathers truck to get me unstuck. Lots of fun, Long day! 

- Kevin


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

Doh!!.........


----------



## HAZMAT (Nov 8, 2007)

TEX;459759 said:


> Doh!!.........


Tell me about it, all that was after shoveling sidewalks for over 7 hours. wesport

- Kevin


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

yup, that has the makings of a long miserable day.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That sled is stuck? Looks like it might take maybe 4 seconds to get it out if it is.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

should of pulled the back out then you would have been able to stay on the driveway


----------



## HAZMAT (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah it was a long day, and the picture doesn't do justice as far as how stuck both my truck and the sled were the sled was in snow past the hood and don't ask me how I wasn't on it. And as far as the whole pulling the sled with the rear end I know, just a big cluster and a tired mind.

- Kevin


----------

